# Is quarantine necessary 100% of the time?



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

I understand the reason for quarantining a frog before adding it to a vivarium in most situations. Though, I'm having trouble understanding the justification in my particular situation. I have a brand new viv, never been used before. I'm getting 2 frogs in it, and I won't be adding more of any animals (its only big enough for 2). The 2 frogs I am getting will be coming from a local breeder who already has these two frogs living in the same enclosure.

Is there a reason to quarantine the frogs before I put them in this viv? I don't see a reason why I should... maybe thats the beginner in me but I don't see any benefit that would come out of quarantining them. My viv is basically a quarantine already.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

HO


pnwpdf said:


> I understand the reason for quarantining a frog before adding it to a vivarium in most situations. Though, I'm having trouble understanding the justification in my particular situation. I have a brand new viv, never been used before. I'm getting 2 frogs in it, and I won't be adding more of any animals (its only big enough for 2). The 2 frogs I am getting will be coming from a local breeder who already has these two frogs living in the same enclosure.
> 
> Is there a reason to quarantine the frogs before I put them in this viv? I don't see a reason why I should... maybe thats the beginner in me but I don't see any benefit that would come out of quarantining them. My viv is basically a quarantine already.


If they end up having something you wont have to toss your good viv. Its also easier to treat in a qt tank


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldwant to know if Im introducing hookworms, lungworms, coccidia and even chytrid to my new viv. Besides you cant say your frogs are healthy unless you can prove it. Healthy looking and healthy are two whole different things. Anything from the stress of moving frogs to a new viv to a sudden temp change can cause frogs with any of those issues to turn for the worse. Did you sterilize your viv plants as well before puting them in the viv? If you dot QT those frogs and test them you wont know where the issues came from if you just toss them into the new viv.

Michael


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

So it sounds like you two are saying that a quarantine in my situation would help determine the source of a disease if it occurs when I introduce the frogs? If the frogs end up having something, why would I have to throw the viv out? Couldn't I just treat it and clean the enclosure?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Once it is contaminated you can't clean out the substrate, background....You could clean the plants but even then you cannot be 100% they are clean. So if you found out after you introduced the frogs then found out they had parasites even if you treated in viv once they were"cured" they could/would get it right back because the infection/bactria/worms are still there....Thus you would have to tear down the viv and start all over again, what a hassle that would be compared to 2 months or so of QT while you get facials done....$54+ s/h to get test done is far easier and less hassle plus you know that your frogs are for sure clean. From what I have read and in conversations most breeders don't test or treat there offspring they have for sale. even if they tell you that they are clean it is better to be safe then sorry....


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

It's not as simple as saying you can clean the whole viv. It would be more a complete tear down and buying new plants. You should quarantine them for at least a couple weeks. Another benefit of qt is it gives the plant in the viv time to aclimate.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I was just looking at your viv and it is a pretty little thing you did a nice job
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...st-dart-frog-terrarium-pic-heavy-warning.html

Here comes the part you don't hear..if I read right, it is a 10g oriented vertically, then there is pond that spans the front of the tank, that is really small for 2 auratus especially if they are adults. If I were you I would just run out and get another 10g use horizontally put basic drainage layer, substrate layer, more of your leaf litter a coco hut and some cheap plants like pothos and use it as your quarantine/and longer tank. If you run into health issues you can pitch all but the tank without loosing a lot of time or money.If you find you really love dart frog keeping you can upgrade down the road Your 10g vert you can use to grow out plants, or if you take out the pond use for froglets or a pair of thumbnails. 

Sally


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

It goes back to the train of thought that prevention is more important than a cure. I would rather quarantine frogs than have to treat and disinfect. I'll see if I can put together some sort of quarantine enclosure.

Though, I wouldn't mind rebuilding  but I wouldn't like the reason for rebuilding. I have as much fun making the vivs as I have watching them grow! The plants have been in there a while, hopefully they'll stand up to some trampling.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

When I say toss out the viv that is due to the contamination. While I do breakdown the viv it is harder to tear it down and rebuild it than to just QT and test the frogs,. You shouldnt be in such a hurry to risk your nice viv. 6 weeks in qt is worth it.

Michael


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

srrrio said:


> I was just looking at your viv and it is a pretty little thing you did a nice job
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...st-dart-frog-terrarium-pic-heavy-warning.html
> 
> Here comes the part you don't hear..if I read right, it is a 10g oriented vertically, then there is pond that spans the front of the tank, that is really small for 2 auratus especially if they are adults. If I were you I would just run out and get another 10g use horizontally put basic drainage layer, substrate layer, more of your leaf litter a coco hut and some cheap plants like pothos and use it as your quarantine/and longer tank. If you run into health issues you can pitch all but the tank without loosing a lot of time or money.If you find you really love dart frog keeping you can upgrade down the road Your 10g vert you can use to grow out plants, or if you take out the pond use for froglets or a pair of thumbnails.
> ...


Thanks for the input. Maybe I'll have to be content with a single dart frog or a pair of froglets then. The next viv I make will be larger, maybe a 40 breeder or something. We'll see how it goes, I guess. A side note: what is a thumbnail?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

It's that hard thing at the end of your thumb. 

Kidding...read through these...

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1113496


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

pnwpdf said:


> The next viv I make will be larger, maybe a 40 breeder or something. We'll see how it goes, I guess.


I had a feeling you would take it well, you have a nice eye for design IMO.

Sally


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

pnwpdf said:


> It goes back to the train of thought that prevention is more important than a cure. I would rather quarantine frogs than have to treat and disinfect. I'll see if I can put together some sort of quarantine enclosure.


Plastic storage tubs make great quarantine containers, I use Iris 32 qt latch boxes for my darts.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...33-collecting-sending-fecals-examination.html


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

frogfreak- haha, yeah yeah... I see what a thumbnail _frog_ is now!

srrrio- thanks! I'm new to darts, so I'm willing to soak up as much experience as I can from people on DB.

Tony- Thats a great idea. I've got some of those just taking up space in my basement. Looks like they'll get some use now.

ChrisK- Thanks for the link. I've got 2 veterinarians in my immediate family, so there'll be no hangups related to fecal testing  No mailing either!


----------

